# Fly Jig



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The longer this goes with no ice, the more packed my jig box is getting.










Had to give the VMC fly jig a knock-off try. The fly jigs are tied on either #8 jig hooks or #10 Mustad 3366 hook. They are plenty small but hopefully not so small the gills will swallow them every time. The beads are tungsten and just simple bodies with dubbing or chenille and ribbed with colored wire.

The dropper 'thing' has a #6 jig hook and heavy tungsten cone head up top with a #10 dropper and a couple tiny tungsten beads for the dropper.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The VMC fly jigs are awesome and the ones you made look good. I think you may also want to add some pink and chartreuse ones to the arsenal . I like the dropper rig one also nicely done.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks laynhardwood. My lighting kind of sucks for taking pictures by my tying station...... one has Senyo chartreuse laser dubbing and the other has a pink tinsel chenille body. Will have to see if i can get better natural light pics.

Still haven't found something to match the goofy VMC rainbow thing you were hitting them on.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Gotcha,I am sure you will catch fish on those they look nice. You have a knack for tying nice jigs I can see.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*EXCELLENT!!!!!*_

_*







*_


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice job. I think the fish will like them..


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> The longer this goes with no ice, the more packed my jig box is getting.
> Nice now but no meat and see how good they are!I tie my own but most of the time I don't put meat on the upper flies! I got a buddy who never does and most of the time through the ice he out produces me!
> View attachment 228080
> 
> ...


----------

